# Ken Brown modelo S 400



## electromecanico (Ene 6, 2010)

buenos dias nesecito me puedan facilitar el circuito de este push pull valvular desde ya muchas gracias es muy buscado pero no hay nada en la web


----------



## alexus (Ene 6, 2010)

iras al tarro, seguramente...

es una tele? que es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> ...es una tele? que es?





electromecanico dijo:


> buenos dias nesecito me puedan facilitar el circuito de este *push pull valvular* desde ya muchas gracias es muy buscado pero no hay nada en la web



Un amplificador


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 20, 2010)

gente como andan despues de tanto tiempo le vuelvo a pedir elcircuito en cuestion ya que acaba de caer en mis manos uno  de estos equipos por fabor quien puede ayudarme


----------



## jozu (Jun 15, 2010)

Mirá, yo no lo tengo y creo que va a ser casi imposible conseguirlo, ¿donde tenés la falla? Si es en el pre o en la potencia te sugeriría que busques esquemáticos en internet ya que los valvulares son muy parecidos entre si.
Aprovecho este mensaje para pedirte un favor... justo encontré este foro buscando KEN BROWN S400 en internet, hace un tiempo me compré por mercado libre un chasis de S400 sin funcionar para usar los trafos de salida. El problema es que me vino sin válvulas, asi que te quería preguntar que válvulas lleva en la potencia, yo sospecho que son 2 6BQ5/EL84 en push pull por canal, pero quería estar seguro.
También si podés decime que impedancia son los parlantes, asi cuando me arme el amplificador uso los trafos de salida con un circuito acorde al que fueron diseñados.
Desde ya mil gracias!


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 15, 2010)

jozu dijo:


> donde tenés la falla?


 
este circuito lo pedi cuando restaure el ampli de la forto a tu izquierda, ya esta funcionando 100%


> yo sospecho que son 2 6BQ5/EL84 en push pull por canal, pero quería estar seguro


si es un push pull de 6bq5


> También si podés decime que impedancia son los parlantes


8 ohms igualmente cuando lo armes proba el consumo de placa de las valvulas de salida para saber los ohms justos, si tenes alguna duda mira un poco el foro hay mucha info y gente grosa de verdad


----------



## jozu (Jun 15, 2010)

Buenisimo che! muchas gracias! justo ahora estoy tratando de bobinar un trafo de salida de un equipo Motorola/BGH. Cuando termine me voy a poner a armar el nuevo ampli! Un abrazo


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 15, 2010)

jozu dijo:


> Buenisimo che! muchas gracias! justo ahora estoy tratando de bobinar un trafo de salida de un equipo Motorola/BGH. Cuando termine me voy a poner a armar el nuevo ampli! Un abrazo


 
si podes pasar los datos justo que tiene el trafo lo subimos aca al foro para tenerlos


----------



## jozu (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, lo voy a subir mas adelante en un nuevo tema. Si puedo levantar el diagrama del ampli mejor. Slds!


----------



## derosaelectronica (Sep 30, 2013)

Muchachos las valvulas del s400 son ecl85, un saludo!


----------



## diepalmieri (Nov 15, 2013)

Tiene un Push-Pull con cuatro valvulas combinadas. Tipo ECL82 o como dijo derosaelectronica ECL85, es un triodo con un pentodo de potencia. Luego tiene un pre (no se que valvula es, pero es un doble triodod) como una ECC83 o similar y luego dos valvulas para la radio. Creo tiene detector con diodo de germanio.
Saludos,


----------



## derosaelectronica (Nov 15, 2013)

exacto como dice diepalmieri ahora mas seguro son ecl82 el pre 1 12ax7 o ecc83 , dos en la radio y diodo de germanio.


----------



## marianonardi (May 18, 2020)

Buenas, me subo a este thread para dejar el diagrama del amplificador por si a alguien le es de utilizad y que quede documentado, el mio es de las primeras versiones


----------



## Yakofil (Sep 8, 2021)

Me puse a mirar este circuito, que no por sencillo es menos eficiente y tengo una duda: en la fuente, la primera derivacion de +B, de 330 volt, marcada B1, no va a ningun lado. Como es?


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 8, 2021)

De ahi toma la radio por medio de una R limitadora


----------



## Yakofil (Sep 10, 2021)

Gracias Mariano. Lo supuse pero quería confirmar. Esta tan claro el circuito que vale la pena tenerlo como base para un futuro proyecto. Saludos


----------

